# What kind of personality do you want in a romantic partner?



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

What kind of personality does your ideal romantic partner have?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Exciting, adventurous, sarcastic, deep, caring


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Introverted, ambitious, nerdy, perverted, open-minded. :heart


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Strong-willed, cold, logical, and independent.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I like women who are extremely nice--sugar sweet. I don't like critical and controlling women. I like laid back people. I have learned from experience that I don't like women who like to party. I prefer a homebody I can cuddle with on a couch and watch a movie with.

sweet, generous, loyal, playful, smart, spiritual.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Humble, down-to-earth, shy, patient, unambitious.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

open minded, funny/sarcastic, caring, understanding, introverted


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Kind-hearted, loyal, dependable, active, introverted (not really too necessary though)


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Strong and stable. Honest. Loyal. Confident. But also not narrow-minded. A dominant introvert would be perfect.

I don't need wit or charm or even much intelligence. I'm just so erratic and fluid that I need some stable center to build a life around.

Oh, and someone who likes being touched. I'm handsy.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Strong and independent/ Sweet/ Easy going/ She has to have read more than Twilight and Harry Potter. It be nice if she had an interest an art. And she absolutely "must love nature". And I hate clean freaks. And I hate when people take arbitrary things like ettiqute seriously. Or people who get offeneded by everything. And knowing me I'd want to cuddle a lot 

Are we allowed to talk about sex things here? **** it Don't care
I'd like to have a girl whos... Overpowering and domiant in bed.

thats the kinda girl who could tie me down. Literally and figuratively


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Caring/comforting.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Honest. edit: seriously, honesty. edit: okay other things. adventurous, open-minded, empathetic, but level-headed enough to call me an idiot when I'm being stupid.


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

AngelClare said:


> I like women who are extremely nice--sugar sweet. I don't like critical and controlling women. I like laid back people. I have learned from experience that I don't like women who like to party. I prefer a homebody I can cuddle with on a couch and watch a movie with.
> 
> sweet, generous, loyal, playful, smart, spiritual.


We seem to have similar tastes AngelClaire...my gf has these qualities and is adventurous and fearless...being with her is really good for my social anxiety, I can feed off her comfort in social situations and relax...I know why I chose her, not sure why she chose me.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Crazy ones.


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

Contagious enthusiasm, honest, understanding, childish/cheesy sense of humor, laid-back


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Laid back (not short tempered or secretive), type-B, generous, shy but chatty, stable, slightly clingy


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Introverted, nerdy, hopeless romantic, funny, exciting, non judgemental, open minded, loyal, honest, understanding, dependable, trust worthy, empathetic, weird, crazy, creepy, altruistic, secretly perverted


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Person who is independent, strong, yet laid back, open minded and most certainly funny in their own way. Insightful, has been around the block a few times. likes to explore and travel, enjoys music and going to gigs and festivals. Sincere and just happy to be themselves, no matter what. ...and trustworthy.

Basically the same qualities id apply for a best friend, as that is what a partner is to me.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Kind, laid-back, introverted, thoughtful, honest, ambitious, intelligent, open-minded, gentle yet strong, quirky, great sense of humor


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Abstracting, intuitive, virtuous, forthright, light-hearted...
logical and mature.


----------



## fobia (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh! What a topic  Don't finish with the list till morning


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

One similar to mine. Weird, nice, kind and caring. A little wild and out there


----------



## peyandkeele (Dec 5, 2013)

I want a girl whos opposite to me, yet similar. I want a girl whos sweet/caring, has an artistic mind, but not too artistic, someone who is an ambivert or an outgoing introvert, meaning they can be fine inpublic and can be outgoing at times, but can know how to make staying at home fun and exciting, and when they do wanna go out, it doesnt have to be to party or drink or be around a million friends. I want someone who likes doing things like going to the beach as an outing as opposed to going to the club, and someone who likes hanging out with a few friends as opposed to like 8-10. Someone who shares my moral and political beliefs, and someone who is understanding of my position financially, mentally, and overall lifewise. But i want someone wholl make me want to do better in life for them. I also want someone who is sweet but has back bone and can do things for themselves, but not so much back bone that shes always challenging me. Thats all i can think of.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I like seriousness. None of that humorous full of surprises because I do not like surprises.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Introverted. Doesn't care about having the highest reputation or the most friends.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I am attracted to people who are wise, creative, and confident but not cocky.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Metalhead.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

warm, supportive, affectionate, sensual, wise


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Genuine, humble, honest, introverted, socially and politically conscious, christian, nice guys.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Loco ones.


----------



## macrotus (Aug 31, 2014)

Someone who will worship with me daily at the Golden Arches.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Seafaring, perverted, pirating, jolly, peg leg, parrot-loving, rum-drinking, ninja


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

I got no clue. Mousy likely wouldn't like anything i thought i would like.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Nerdy, compassionate, can easily find humor in things, hard-working, and overall laid back.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Metalhead.


Lol. Those come in too many shapes and sizes to have that mean anything in and of itself.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I like the opposite of me. Outgoing, loud, opinionated, sassy, self-confident, and assertive, and White.



M0rbid said:


> Crazy ones.


This. I think that only a fellow mentally ill nutcase could really identify with me.

This does not include people with neurological problems like autism.


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

Buckyx said:


> big tits and round azz


spoken like a real man


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

AHHHHHH! DON'T EVEN KNOW! THESE QUESTIONS @[email protected] Sometimes things happen, things break, stuff almost catches on fire and we call that love! Sometimes there's screaming, yelling, and cussing and that's "caring" >_> or so I've learned to rationalize lol. Well if someone gets angry, means they care right? Lol or so I would think <_<, >_>! ^_^;;

Well aside from random occurrences that turn into a debacle of emotional bull****. I do admire creativity, though so that's a plus! Possibly someone more outgoing than I, since I hate small talk, but you need people in this damn world to do anything. A pleasant demeanor, but not too sensitive either, otherwise I'd just metaphorically cut them down emotionally by just being myself @[email protected] As well as some hatred, which gives a different outlook, and dark humor lol, not too much though, just like a dash of it, as misery seems to love company. Hmm intelligence is important if that's a personality trait, otherwise they wouldn't know wtf I was talking about half the time. Has to be able to hold their end of a conversation lol. With at least some similar interests. Possibly cheap too because I'm cheap haha, well maybe not "cheap" in that sense, but economical or rather appreciative, not demanding or high maintenance I suppose. Wow that's a lot of stuff, too much stuff X_x


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I almost started to think about it, than I realized, why bother thinking of something I can't even imagine of having or aren't even meant too have?
Hypothetically though, I would be happy if she had a bit of a cute vibe and is humble.
Hypothetically, I would have to lower my standards.


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

Caring, humorous, extroverted, adventurous.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Someone who wants nothing more then to spend time and be happy with just me. No need for very many other friendships. Someone I can just spend my life with like a best friend and lover. 

Other than that traits such as compassion, light-hearted, and good sense of humor are positives. Knowing how to cheer me up and comfort me when Im at low parts. As well as encourage me to do better.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

cheeky b*stards

who look stinky


HAY I HAV GUD TASTE OK SO SHUDDUP U


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> cheeky b*stards
> 
> *who look stinky*
> 
> HAY I HAV GUD TASTE OK SO SHUDDUP U


amma start chargin a fee for this ffs ;|

i want my partner to be like water nymph tbh, i want her to materialise unexpectedly near streams and impose her mating behaviour upon me, and instead of STDs she will give me unpredictable magic properties and a slight bluish glow to my skin

actually i already have a magical blue glow to my skin


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Innocent and artistic. Open and loving.


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

Hard to know. I can't pin down what I like or dislike in a person. I like people who are completely the opposite of what follows here.

In very general terms, I would hope their interests are as stupidly eclectic as mine, that they had thick skin (endless sarcasm takes its toll and I wouldn't want to hurt anyone), that they were witty even if not funny, and that they didn't hit me too hard whenever I made a pun, because I don't need to be a sack of bruises. Bonus points if they can be understanding about my not being touchy-feely.


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> i want my partner to... impose her... STDS.... give me an unpredictable bluish glow to my skin


What's that, Surly?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

thewildeone said:


> what's that, surly?


heyy =_=

I'M DRINKING SO YOU SHOULD PLEASE STOP THAT


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

bad baby said:


> cheeky b*stards
> 
> who look stinky
> 
> HAY I HAV GUD TASTE OK SO SHUDDUP U


i 100% know what you mean and 90% agree


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I have no idea. Someone who doesn't get attached easily I guess.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> i 100% know what you mean and 90% agree


what lies in that other 10%?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

bad baby said:


> what lies in that other 10%?


deodorant and a weakness for dumb blondes


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

caring, loving, sweet, kind, gentlemanly, funny, easy going, polite, laid back, a bit shy, understanding, respectful, smiles a lot and is a happy person in general, sensitive, empathetic, compassionate, easy to talk to, timid, humble, friendly.. FAITHFUL/LOYAL...cheaters are dead to me.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> deodorant and a weakness for dumb blondes


that was unexpected

but endearing, i must say


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

bad baby said:


> that was unexpected
> 
> but endearing, i must say


i try to be endearing with my dating guilty pleasures yes


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

It doesn't really matter. I usually end up finding good qualities and ignoring the bad, and when it doesn't work, I'm like WUT haz happund. Oh wait they were kind of not a good person, or I secretly didn't care they were a terrible person :wink2:.


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

Just, nice. Someone really nice. And the ability to feel my energy and connect with me, whilst accepting the bad sides of me.


----------



## darkangelrebekah7 (Jul 15, 2015)

loyal, deep, intelligent, caring, playful, sarcastic, philosophical, relaxed, adventurous, risky, sexual, non judgmental, indecisive, different, aloof, disciplined


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Selfish, joyless and vapid. Ooolala.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Humorous and into me.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Kind, Confident, Humble, Selfless, Mysterious, Calm.

Maybe a little cold, but It doesn't matter really. xD !


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Gotta look like Chris Breezy and eat the booty like groceries 🍴😋😁 ..


jk lmao..


someone similar to me but different at the same time. 


someone patient,kind, I like a guy with confidence..its so alluring, humurous and down to earth.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Compassionate, Intelligent, Witty, Deep Thinker, Caring, Loyal, Logical, Silly, Open-minded, Liberal, Creative, Loving, Strong

Likes the same TV shows as me


----------



## AnnaQ (Nov 14, 2015)

Mature enough, but still have hope for this world.
Able to think logically, but still has a little wit.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

I think opposites attract, so probably someone calm, friendly and optimistic. Someone to balance out my weaknesses

Also good natured, mature, loyal, affectionate, empathetic, good sense of humour, down to earth.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Someone who I like and vic versa. Someone who finds me attractive for whatever visual attribute or personality trait and of course vic versa.

I am a simple guy after all.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I want someone of the xNFx temperament.


----------



## RiversBetweenUs (Nov 22, 2015)

Someone who has integrity, compassion, and a healthy temperament. They need to be positive and optimistic. Of course, a good listener and great sense of humor.


----------



## darkangelrebekah7 (Jul 15, 2015)

Romantic, Smart, Exciting, Philosophical, Dark, Sarcastic, Dominate, Independent, Deep, Different, Spiritual, Dynamic, Good Natured, Brave, Passionate


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

High sex drive.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Not cocky
Not loud (please don't be like this)
Doesn't have to have many friends/Introverted
Mature
Compassionate
Somewhat nerdy
Mysterious .


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

LOYAL, kind, caring, patient, understanding, hard worker, reliable and there for me, respectful, takes an interest in me, not trendy, doesn't act like an imbecile, polite, has morals, serious but can have a sense of humor, humble, introverted or not that social, etc.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

(some go without saying....intelligence, physical attraction, obviously, it's usually what attracts at first, taking care of herself)

`maturity (not looking for a party girl)

`someone I trust and that trusts me, loyalty, honesty, integrity, those are just huge with me

`empathy, compassion

`sense of humor

`she's nice (different from above)...I cannot stand people that are rude to waitstaff, for ex. I'd call for the check, leave a tip and an apology and it'd be over

`someone that knows how to communicate, in a relationship. There is a diff, communicating outside of, and inside of a relationship when things get real

`ambition, drive, motivation, goals

`sexually compatible

`tries to have positive outlook (I can't sometimes, but I could not live with a woman who was telling me how the world was not worth living in 24/7)

`has to love kids, that's a deal-breaker for me

`similar likes (gaming, football, baseball, basketball, fishing, hunting, movie buff) any of those a huge plus

`would like to move near (or right on) the beach one day

`maybe the most important one for me is, somewhat stable. I have tons, and tons, and tons of disorders, but I just cannot be with a woman who is still trying to figure out her sanity lol, we have to be able to take care of ourselves, before we can take care of each other, I'm not looking for a co-dependent relationship, or to be her father figure, or to be her shrink


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Pretty much the same as me but more dominant. (More confident and more wise)
Christian, kind, not flash and just down to earth in manner and dressing, introverted, gentlemanly, romantic (I want to be treated with gifts) big hearted, sense of humour, soft-spoken but wise.

I don't ask for much haha.


Edit: why do women like dark and cold men? Seems to be commonplace in the world to like them "bad boys" and in this topic.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I absolutely do not believe in the whole opposites attract thing. Someone who is as similar to me as possible would be best. 

I guess some qualities would be introverted, takes life one day at a time and doesn't plan their future years ahead, preferably non-religious or at least not strongly religious, witty, sarcastic, caring, empathetic, nerdy, and wouldn't mind spending all day playing video games, having sex and cuddling with me (most important bit obviously)


----------



## RiversBetweenUs (Nov 22, 2015)

Someone who makes me cry tears of joy. Anyone who is that funny is a keeper.

They need to be unique. Don't follow the crowd.

Compassionate and show me respect.

Good heart. Kind. Loyal.

Good listener and can communicate how they feel in a civil manner when conflicts arise.

Someone I feel passionate about and can not only be my lover, but also my friend.

They have to be experienced lovers. Can't deal with someone who is an exclusive receiver.

Someone who is either positive, or can be open to me showing them that life can be a happy experience if they give it/me a chance. 

I don't think this is asking too much.


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

Introverted, humble, intuitive, intelligent, strong-minded, empathetic, faithful, open-minded (on all levels), can appreciate the simplest things in life for their depth, intellectually curious, emotionally available


----------



## Cardboard Box (Dec 1, 2015)

Honestly, that's hard to say. There are many personalities I'd like in different versions of my fantasized romantic partner.

boxy?


----------



## nordision (Jun 22, 2015)

Introverted, open minded, caring, intelligent, loyal, good heart.


----------



## Boby89 (Nov 28, 2015)

Oh that's a really hard question. I really don't know, during the years I've been surprised more then a few times by different personalities. 
The only traits that I will not make any compromises with is honesty and loyalty, the rest can be worked around I guess.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Introvert, modest, mature, easy going and kind


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

A good one.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ambitious (career driven), kind, extroverted (in the sense of being able to enjoy socialising and often having her own dinner/lunch dates with friends), romantic (enjoys non sexual physical contact often), spontaneous, loyal, intellectually challenging & enjoys learning about thing (museums, etc).


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Cardboard Box said:


> Honestly, that's hard to say. There are many personalities I'd like in different versions of my fantasized romantic partner.
> 
> boxy?


Exactly! Why think outside the box ... when you can think LIKE a box? :grin2:


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Someone who is into me as much as I am into them.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

DiscardYourFear said:


> Someone who is into me as much as I am into them.


Most reasonable answer yet.
If you like eachother, you like eachother.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Shy and introverted in the open. Feminine. Nerdy. Kinky/perverted. Very affectionate. Comforting. As clingy with me as I'd be with her. Open minded sense of humor, someone who will laugh at good Terrible Tiger memes or other offensive jokes if they're funny. If you're Dee from "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia", I'll marry you right now, even though I prefer brunettes to blondes. Lack of ambition. Someone who wants to just stay in bed all day sometimes. Stay in, and binge watch Xena or Star Trek or something and be affectionate. No desire for attachments like kids or careers, just wants to do enough to get by without adding unnecessary stress (doesn't mean do nothing and live poor, because I don't). Wants to eat lunch at a common restaurant that's a mile away, but go to the one three hours away, stopping for ice cream at a place in the middle of the desert on the way. Can see through my angry/sad looking exterior and understand how much she means to me, and for me to be her whole world, and her mine. Someone who understands my anxiety and depression, and can approach me through it. Someone who wants and needs me. Emotionally honest.

Basically some beautiful hermit nerd who would never want anything to do with a loser like me.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

Sweet, easy to talk to, personable, feminine and girly (likes to shop, wear make up, do her hair, look pretty, etc.)


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

That's a good question. 

-Friendly and acts genuinely interested in getting to know you. I mean it's hard to talk to a girl if she just gives one worded responses or acts like she doesn't give a sht about you. I don't like that, I don't really want to waste my time with girls like that because it's a huge asss deal to even put myself out there and talk to girls and if they ignore me, i'm just going to assume they're not interested.

-Sporty or athletic because I enjoy being active myself. I'm not saying you have to be really good at sports, you just have to enjoy getting out and doing stuff outside such as going for walks, playing soccer etc... 

-Has her own dreams and her own ambitions. When I talk to people and they talk about their passions, I have a higher opinion of them and that itself inspires me to follow my own goals. I don't want to date a girl who isn't working towards a goal of having her own career because what happens if we get married or move in together and she doesn't have a job? I don't know if my income alone could take care of both of us. 

-Someone who's empathetic and understanding enough to know that everybody is different and we should respect their differences, not make fun of those who are different than us. 

-Someone who I can have fun with, laugh with, someone who's understanding of my problems. I think that we all want someone who gets us. 


That's all I can think of for now.


----------

